# fully taped seams vs critically



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Critically means they are only taped where wetness will most likely contact. Fully taped seams is just that, taped every where.
If you are in a very wet climate, or are spending tons of time out there, then its worth it for Fully Taped Seams.
Other wise, critically will work just fine in overall conditions.


----------

